# A few of my set ups...



## funkymonk (Feb 3, 2012)

G rosea adult female in Exo Terra medium plastic faunarium with coco fibre, cork bark, fake plants and live moss





G pulchra sub adult in Exo Terra medium plastic faunarium with coco fibre, cork bark hide, resin aquarium decor mango root, live moss





P murinus adult female in Exo Terra medium plstic faunarium with coco fibre and natural tree roots




more to follow...


----------



## funkymonk (Feb 3, 2012)

B smithi 3 inch juvi in medium Braplast plastic box with coco fibre, cork bark hide and live moss. For some reason it has taken to sitting out on top of the hide as can be seen in pic.




C cyanobubescens 2 inch Juvi in medium Braplast plastic box, coco fibre / vermiculite mix, plastic film canister for hide, fake plants and small pieces of cork bark for webbing anhor. Webbing by spider




B vagans 1.75 inch juvi in recycled live food container left over from crickets bought from pet shop with coco fibre, cork bark and live moss




LP 1.75 inch sling in another recycled live food container with coco fibre, cork bark and live moss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 4, 2012)

Some nice enclosures! Thank you for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## funkymonk (Feb 10, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Some nice enclosures! Thank you for sharing!


Thanks! All very cheap set ups, here in UK the Exo Terra plastic fuanariums are around £9 GBP, the Braplast boxes about £3.50 GBP, the live food boxes for the juvi's come free with the crickets and are quite strong ridgid ventilated plastic, doing my bit for the environment by recycling lol, but the cheap flimsy ones I get from some stores I just throw away. As these are on display in my living room I like to make the set ups look a little natural.


----------



## Fuma (Feb 18, 2012)

nice.. keepin it simple i like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 18, 2012)

> B smithi 3 inch juvi in medium Braplast plastic box with coco fibre, cork bark hide and live moss. For some reason it has taken to sitting out on top of the hide as can be seen in pic.


From what I see in the photo the B. smithi's substrate looks very damp except where he/she is at (above the hide). I would recommend to dry out the substrate. As for as the setups.... very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 18, 2012)

nice setups, but I'd suggest more substrate for your P. murinus though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## funkymonk (Feb 22, 2012)

Brad1980 said:


> From what I see in the photo the B. smithi's substrate looks very damp except where he/she is at (above the hide). I would recommend to dry out the substrate. As for as the setups.... very nice!


Thanks for your comment, I have now added a little more ventilation to the lid and removed some of the moss to let the enclosure dry out slowly. The B smithi has now burrowed down into the substrate beside the plastic flower pot I put in as a hide, and seems happy enough, pic was taken only a few days after I re-housed it, so guess the substrate was a little damp to start with. Mark

---------- Post added 02-22-2012 at 03:56 PM ----------




Rob1985 said:


> nice setups, but I'd suggest more substrate for your P. murinus though.


Thanks for this, since taking the pic, my P murinus has webbed herself in under the logs I think she is in pre-molt, so will leave her be and see what happens, when she emerges again will do a little re-moddeling as you sugested and add more substrate. Mark


----------



## Walk Alone (Feb 22, 2012)

Way to make the most of a Kritter Keeper. Nice job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## funkymonk (Feb 27, 2012)

My latest arborial set up for 2.5" P regalis. Recycled plastic sweet jar with drilled ventilation holes, coco fibre, cork bark to form tube hide, live moss, plastic plant.


----------



## suzypike (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice!  Great ventilation on the arboreal too.


----------



## funkymonk (Feb 27, 2012)

suzypike said:


> Very nice!  Great ventilation on the arboreal too.


Thanks again Suzy, the lid has been drilled out too, have made a few smaller versions in 500ml size for some smaller slings as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

